# Frogging. Sigh...



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So, Saturday morning I started a new sweater for my DH. 

Ravelry: Straboy pattern by Carol Feller

(He picked it out, got me the pattern book, and everything! He's so nice to encourage my habit!)

I cast on, started knitting, and as of this morning have gotten about 8 inches up from the bottom. Then I just realized I cast on one size too small... :smack: I wasn't paying enough attention and cast on for the finished size rather than chest measurement. I feel so dense. Heaven only knows I frogged the bottom about four times before getting it right and knitting up to this point. But this way, the chest of the sweater will be just the size of his chest, so I suppose, I need to frog. :sob: Men don't usually like their hoodies to be tight.

I don't like figuring this out first thing in the morning right before packing for the drive to Nebraska, but I guess with the eight-hour drive I'll have plenty of time to redo, lol!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You have my absolute sympathy.

What a gorgeous sweater.
It would be a shame to go to all that work and have it not fit.

I thought from the title that you were ripping out those tall stockings.
So I am strangely relieved that it isnt that.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Heh, no, not the tall stockings. I am alternating between the sweater and the stockings. I'm just sad because I already have about ten hours of knitting into this sweater... Oh well.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The day before yesterday I knit 3 socks on my CSM. 
I spent ALL day fiddling with it.
Then I discovered I had made 1 way too huge, and the other 2 too small.
So yesterday I had to rip them all back out.
Including the one I had even grafted the toe on.

So I know exactly how it feels. Blergh.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree with Forerunner.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Love the frog FR! I'm no stranger to ripping back. I hate doing it on knit though, it's a pain to pick up those stitches the right way . Not so bad with crochet, so I tend to frog a lot more willingly. That sweater is beautiful!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would be embarrassed to tell you what I've frogged.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's a beautiful sweater!! I was afraid is was the stockings also.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I had to frog the whole toe of a sock yesterday ..... we must be in Frog Season !!!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

ribbit

I am knitting a lace shawl and all those yo's are easy to loose track of so I frog often. It's almost done but I came close to throwing it in the pond a few times.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is a beautiful sweater!!

Like Maura said I too would be embarrassed to tell you what I've frogged.

Forerunner....:hysterical::hysterical: That is a cute pic


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, over Thanksgiving I caught up to where I was before I frogged, a whole size bigger... and I got another four inches done on the leg of the first stocking! (Two rows on the sock equals one row on the sweater... 92 stitches around the sock.)


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

It's 'good' to see it's not just us newbies to knitting who do a whole lotta frogging (if that means unravelling a piece of knitting that's the wrong size, shape, stitchcount, etc). 

I just decided to lengthen a scarf, but all I needed to do was pick apart the row of knit, slip, slip one, knit hem. 

The other night I spent two hours 'frogging' a lace scarf when I discovered the most recent 10 inches of scarf had only 38 stitches, whereas the first 20 inches had 40. 

Sigh.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh no, we experienced people do a LOT of ripping/frogging. It just goes with the territory


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Sometimes, I'll go looking for a really nice piece of work and frog it just for fun.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Nice sweater! I have a friend who asked me how I managed to get anything done since I always seem to be ripping back lol. I know she thinks I have OCD but you spend so much time on these items and the errors just seem to jump at me.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

When I was learning (first learning, that is, it's neverending!) and went to the "pros" to help me back out of missed errors I found there were two schools of thought - (1) It's good enough and no one will notice so keep going on, and (2) I want it to be the way I want it to be!
Choose your virtues...


----------

